# Horse Abuse/Indiana



## kelseyatihr (May 29, 2008)

*DO NOT CONTACT!*

Please do not contact the individual from this original post. She is no longer associated with the Indiana Horse Rescue. If you would like to contact the Indiana Horse Rescue directly, use their office number 812-729-7697.

Thanks and have a nice day!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I hate horse abuse! It is So wrong!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree, it's terrible.


----------

